# Checking RPM on massey 255



## Chuck (Dec 14, 2014)

I have a 255 massey tractor that I would like to check the RPM on. The tachometer is not very accurate at all. Does anyone know how to do this ?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I think I would just replace the tach? Gonna need it anyways.....right?

I've seen one that uses a piece of tape that can be applied to any rotating surface and read results wirelessly, if I remember they were kinda pricey, think I would just replace and be done....unless you plan on checking more engines in this fashion.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Photo tach. Put a strip of reflective tape on crankshaft dampener, then use the photo tach. About $200 but well worth the money.

Theoretically, a guy could use the photo tach on the PTO shaft as well.


----------



## Chuck (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks for the advice,, I'm going to look for a photo tach


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Buzzard Gulch has two of them listed in their catalog $57 and $95. Just type tachometer in their search box.

www.buzzardgulch.com


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Chuck said:


> Thanks for the advice,, I'm going to look for a photo tach


I have a photo tach, it came with an adapter you screw on the end then place a rubber tip on it for checking shaft speeds that you have access to, keeps from using up all your reflective sticky tabs. Picked it up like new off Ebay for less than a hundred bucks.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Here's mine.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

stack em up said:


> Here's mine.


OTC top of the line. Use to use on similar to set governed speed on Cummins truck engines.


----------

